# Holding small pieces on the Drill Press



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Good day

When I had to drill wheels (knobs) and small parts, I used hold-down clamps and other combinations that where "big" on the small wheels...but, no more...

The idea came from other shop-aid that I made for cutting small pieces on the table saw...so, why not on the Drill-Press.

So now, the DP table is clean from all the clamps and hold-downs and here it is...

Best Regards
niki


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## Butch Marley (May 2, 2007)

Niki,

Thanks alot. :thumbsup: I make many small cars for the local day care centers. Your tool will make my life alot easier. And my wheels a lot cleaner.

Butch


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Thank you Butch

I'm so happy that it helps you

About holding wheels (or knobs), I have a better idea...on my next post...

Regards
niki


----------

